# Primary Domain Controller Failure



## killershot20 (Jan 6, 2005)

Windows 2000 server
Our Primary domain controller has died due to harddisk failure. We can not retrive anything from the harddrive. How can we promote a backup domain controller to primary?
when I go to srvmgr.exe there is no primary domain controller. And it's not possible to promote any backup domain controllers to primary. We managed to delete the dead domain controller from the domain through LDAP. 
But still the domain security policy is gone and bunch other things are unfunctional.


----------



## 10forcash (Dec 26, 2004)

Yer, easy - restore from backup.... in case you've misplaced it.... you can seize the FSMO role (remember that?) using ntdsutil from the command line. If the GPO's etc were anywhere othert than SYSVOL, theyre gone....
Have fun, :upset: 

Cheers,
10forcash


----------



## ICFire (Oct 19, 2004)

This will likely be of help to you.

Support WebCast: Domain Controller Promotion: The Process and How to Troubleshoot It

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324601

You do understand in a real 2000 Active Directory infrastructure there is no such thing as a "Primary" and "Backup" domain controller. Those are NT domain components.


----------



## 10forcash (Dec 26, 2004)

ICFire said:


> You do understand in a real 2000 Active Directory infrastructure there is no such thing as a "Primary" and "Backup" domain controller. Those are NT domain components.


errrr..... so why is the FSMO role still there then?
ntdsutil is still a 'feature' in server 2003
Take any 'FSMO / PDC / whatever you want to call it' down and you'll soon see...
Why does replmon show the global catalogue server then eh?
micro$oft may not want to use those words but they're still there if you know where to look! :grin: 

Cheers,
10forcash


----------



## killershot20 (Jan 6, 2005)

seizing FSMO worked fine.
I managed to sieze the PDC role through ndsutils
Thanks alot budd.


----------



## 10forcash (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorted!!
No problems, had to use it myself once - 'couldn't find the backup'.... :grin: 
Cheers,
10forcash


----------



## ICFire (Oct 19, 2004)

It's there because both 2k/2k3 can emulate NT domain controllers


----------



## 10forcash (Dec 26, 2004)

Maybe... in 'compatability' or 'mixed' mode they can 'emulate' W2k DC's, RTFM and you'll understand that server 2003 & NT cannot co-exist... 
FSMO roles are here to stay, do a search on ntdsutil and server 2003 - all will become clear - here's a start.... http://www.computerperformance.co.uk/w2k3/W2K3_FSMO_Advice.htm

Cheers,
10forcash

Just to prove a point, in server 2003, run 'netdom query fsmo'
Read it & weep....

Cheers,
10forcash :wave:


----------

